# Kitchen, home and food phrases



## Janetgia

I would like to know if there are any phrases commonly used in Italian culture that convey ideas or concepts related to the home, the kitchen as a gathering place in the home, good cooks or good cooking, or "good food." 

For example, in English we might say, "Home is where the heart is." This might be used to mean that a person's "home" is not necessarily where they are located, but the location to which they feel an emotional, familial connection. Is there anything similar in Italian, rather than just a direct translation? 

Or, any other home-, family-, or food-related phrases that are common sayings in Italian culture? 

Thanks! 
Janet in Iowa, USA


----------



## Juri

Casa mia, casa mia/per piccina che tu sia/tu mi sembri una badìa.
La cucina piccola fa la casa grande.
Piu' che l'arrosto altrui, vale il fumo di casa mia.
Chi va a letto senza cena, tutta notte si dimena.
Casa che ha buon vicino/ val piu' di qualche fiorino.
Il buon vino non vuol frasca.(publicita')Good wine needs no bush.
Donna buona vale una corona.


----------



## AlxGrim

And the classical "Casa dolce casa"?


----------



## Juri

RIGHT! I'm hasty too much.


----------



## Janetgia

Juri, would it be rude of me to ask for the English equivalents? For "La cucina piccola fa la casa grande" I would say "A small kitchen makes a  house seem/feel large"...? Not sure how close that really is. Thank you! 

And thanks, AlxGrim, your example speaks to my question... is the phrase "Home Sweet Home" as much a part of Italian culture as it is in the US? I don't want to just end up directly translating phrases from English if they are not part of the culture. 

Sure appreciate your help, thank you! 
Janet


----------



## Juri

Very good: The small kitchen makes the house great.


----------



## Juri

the first phrase is nearly
My home, as you are little, you seems to me an abbey.


----------



## Juri

then: THe smoke from my house has more value to me than someon else's roast.


----------



## ElaineG

> For "La cucina piccola fa la casa grande" I would say "A small kitchen makes a house seem/feel large"...? Not sure how close that really is. Thank you!


 
*Janet*, the sense of this is that if you don't waste a lot of money on food (in the kitchen), you'll end up with a big house.

You can learn more about similar sayings in this thread:   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=64900&highlight=cucina


----------



## You little ripper!

The Italian version of "Too many cooks spoil the broth" is "*Troppi cuochi guastano la cucina*".


----------



## You little ripper!

"There's no place like home" is translated to,  *A ogni uccello il suo nido è bello.*


----------



## You little ripper!

Just found another one. *Non si fanno frittate senza rompere le uova.*


----------



## Janetgia

Thank you again for all the guidance. Juri... for the translations, Elaine, for the "clue" about the actual meaning of the "large house"... and Charles, for the additional phrases. I sure appreciate your help! 
Janet


----------



## AlxGrim

WARNING: ROMAN AHEAD!

Charles, I never heard before that "Troppi cuochi guastano la cucina". I prefer the good ol' Roman "Co' ttroppi galli a ccanta' nun se fa' mmai ggiorno" - even though it's not kitchen related! 

P.S. - For those who can't understand Roman yet: "Con troppi galli a cantare, non si fa mai giorno"


----------



## aqidah

" Essere una buona forchetta"

"Essere di bocca fina"

Means to like food a lot, like eating, like delicacies.


----------



## valy822

L'appetito vien mangiando.... (the appetite comes when you're eating!)
Please correct my mistakes!

Valy

ps. che fame!


----------



## Willi

"Essere di bocca buona" the opposite of "Essere di bocca fina"
"Meglio un uovo oggi che una gallina domani" meaning that you should be content with what you've got
"buono come il pane"


----------



## Willi

This is in milanese
"Tüscoss vègn a taj, anca i oonc per pelaa l’aj"
for the non milanese "Tutto è utile, anche le unghie per pelare l'aglio"


----------



## aqidah

"Gallina vecchia fa buon brodo"


----------



## Willi

Others in milanese
"La minestra l'è la biada de l'om"
"La farina del diaul la vaa in crüsca"
 "Chi volta el cü a Milan volta el cü al pan"
 in italian 
"La minestra è la biada dell'uomo"
"La farina del diavolo diventa crusca"
"Chi volta le spalle a Milano volta le spalle al pane"


----------



## Willi

"Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino"


----------



## aqidah

O mangia sta minestra o slata sta finestra!


----------



## aqidah

scusate: O mangia sta minestra o salta sta finestra


----------



## Willi

"Il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi"


----------



## aqidah

*La buca l'è minga straca se la sa nò de vaca  =  un pranzo deve finire con il formaggio* 

*L'aqua la fa mal, la bev dumà la gent de l'uspedal = non bere l'acqua, è roba da ospedale* 

*Mèj un grapin ch'el cadin = non lavarti troppo* 

*Süca e melun la sò stagiun = ogni cosa a suo tempo* 

*La Cardensa* 

*Sensa vurèe la lüna* 
*Per impienì la cardensa* 
*Var püssee un got de furtüna* 
*Che un mastel de sapiensa* 
*La saggezza paesana riconosce l'importanza della fortuna* Senza desiderare l'impossibile 
per riempire la credenza 
val più un goccio di fortuna 
che un mastello di sapienza


----------



## Willi

*- L'appetitt l'è la salsa pù bonna che ghesia*
L'appettito è la migliore salsa che ci sia

*- Col tropp foeugh la pignatta la va dessora*
Con troppo fuoco il contenuto della pentola fuoriesce dalla pentola

*- Insalatta ben salatta, pocch aceto e ben oliata*
Insalata ben salata, poco aceto e ben oliata

*- El riss el nass in l'acqua e el moeur in del vin*
Il riso nasce nell'acqua e muore nel vino 
*- A fà la polenta ghe voeur l'oli de gombed*
Per fare la polenta ci vuole olio di gomito

*- A tavola se ven mai vècc*
A tavola non si diventa mai vecchi

*- On porscell leccard el ven mai grass*
Un porcello shizzinoso non diventa mai grasso


----------



## Juri

Non dimentichiamo "L'abito non fa il monaco; Abitudine vecchia, camicia di ferro;Acqua passata non macina piu'; Mai si serra la stalla quando son fuggiti i buoi; Anche il verme ha la sua collera;Ventre digiuno non ode nessuno;Chi semina vento, raccoglie tempesta; Poca favilla gran fiamma seconda;La lingua batte dove il dente duole;I piccoli ruscelli fanno grandi i fiumi;Cane scottato dall'acqua calda, teme la fredda; Una mano lava l'altra; ecc.


----------



## Willi

Juri said:
			
		

> Non dimentichiamo "L'abito non fa il monaco; Abitudine vecchia, camicia di ferro;Acqua passata non macina piu'; Mai si serra la stalla quando son fuggiti i buoi; Anche il verme ha la sua collera;Ventre digiuno non ode nessuno;Chi semina vento, raccoglie tempesta; Poca favilla gran fiamma seconda;La lingua batte dove il dente duole;I piccoli ruscelli fanno grandi i fiumi;Cane scottato dall'acqua calda, teme la fredda; Una mano lava l'altra; ecc.


 
Si però non c'entrano con cibo cucina e casa


----------



## Juri

Scusate, me ne sono accorto 20 secondi fa.
Chi ha molto pepe ne condisce anche gli erbaggi.
Il pesce deve nuotare tre volte: nell'acqua, nell'olio, nel vino.
La carne vicina all'osso e' la piu' saporita.


----------



## Willi

Juri said:
			
		

> La carne vicina all'osso e' la piu' saporita.


 
Questo c'è anche in milanese

*- La carna tacàa e l'oss l'è la pù bonna*


----------



## Janetgia

Again, many thanks! I will be working on translating the ones I can. If anyone wants to provide English equivalents for some of these, I would very much appreciate it. Thank you! 
Janet


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Questo non c'entra ma ci capa   :

*“Ogni scarafone e bello a mammà soja”.* 



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "There's no place like home" is translated to, *A ogni uccello il suo nido è bello.*


----------



## You little ripper!

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> WARNING: ROMAN AHEAD!
> 
> Charles, I never heard before that "Troppi cuochi guastano la cucina".


It's sometimes changed to "Troppi cuochi guastano la minestra".


----------



## Juri

*Janetgia:* About translate it would be good, to point out the more interesting for you!


----------

